
Google JavaScript api client not open source - codygman
https://github.com/google/google-api-javascript-client/issues/93
======
codygman
I wanted to create something to authenticate with Gmail and first reached for
Google's JavaScript client library, I was shocked to find out they didn't
provide the unobsfucated source code.

Maybe my expectations are too high, but didn't Google used to open source
stuff like this?

Any alternatives?

